# Nelson's first day outside in 2012!!



## ChiKat (Mar 7, 2012)

...let's try this again, haha. I hit "preview post" last time and then exited out of the window without posting. 

Anyways! I live in IL and it was in the 60s yesterday, so little man got to spend a little time outside! It was very windy though so we didn't stay out long, but he hasn't been out in ~5 months so I couldn't resist!

He "ran" all over!
















And a few pictures from the last month or so.





















He will be THREE years old in May!! 

I was just looking back at my old threads and realized every year since I've had Nelson I have started a "Nelson's first time outside this year!" thread haha...so predictable


----------



## bigred (Mar 7, 2012)

He is a good looking little guy. Probably glad to see the outdoors


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice. He's looking handsome as usual.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 7, 2012)

He was running because he thought he might have to go back inside, haha.. Is that calcium powder in his food dish? If so, good idea.


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 7, 2012)

I live in IL also, I should have taken my guys out too 
He sure seems to be enjoying it


----------



## Jacob (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome, i bet he loved it outside..


----------



## Tyrtle (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pictures. Nelson is just so sparkly! Can't wait to take ours outside.


----------



## Talka (Mar 7, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Is that calcium powder in his food dish? If so, good idea.



Nelson is the forum's calcium powder addict. He even made it onto another website, with a caption!

(bad words, kids) http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/213/578/Ifuckinglovecocaine.PNG

Anyway, he looks great! Has he grown since his "cocaine" picture? It looks like he has!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 7, 2012)

Talka said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Is that calcium powder in his food dish? If so, good idea.
> ...



Omg I have never seen that!!! That's crazy, haha.

And yes, it's calcium powder. When I sprinkle it on his lettuce and it falls off, that's what his dish looks like...after I neglect to wash it for a looong time 

He has definitely grown since the cocaine picture!! That was taken ~2 ago! I will measure and weigh him some time this week and post the results. 

Here's another old picture of his bad habit


----------



## Snapper925 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahah that picture is awesome!!!


----------



## cljohnson (Mar 7, 2012)

I think someone needs to step in here. 
Nelson just say NO.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm such an enabler.


----------



## bigred (Mar 9, 2012)

So wat ratio of Coca and calcium is that. Pretty funny pictures


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 9, 2012)

That is way to funny!! Nelson is very handsome!!


----------



## jesst (Mar 9, 2012)

i just love his coloring....he is quite the looker.


----------



## ada caro (Mar 9, 2012)

REALLY BEAUTIFUL.


----------

